# And on a lighter note ...



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Things you don't see when you're working ... a robin going through our front planter. I though no, couldn't be, there were two, managed to get a pic of one ... so that's it then, spring is here :cheerful:


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

*My dreams*

From the days of my youth, I dreamed of being retired, rich and sexually satisfied. Well now I've reached the first goal, but the other two, not so much.


----------

